# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  استفاده از  توابع Sql در دستور Select درون برنامه Vb.net

## zehs_sha

چگونه می توانم ازتوابع sql در دستور Select  استفاده کنم و مقدار ان را دریافت کنم و در برنامه استفاده کنم .

مثلا بتوانم جمع مقادیرفیلدی  را در برنامه  بدست اورم 
Select Sum(price) from personel 
مقدار باز گشتی Sum(price )   را در برنامه vb.net چگونه بدست اورم .

----------


## Abbas Arizi

به این صورت میتونید یک نام به فیلد بدید:
Select Sum&#40;price&#41; as FieldName from personel 
به جای FieldName یک نام فرضی قرار بدید.
علاوه بر این با استفاده از اندیس صفر هم میتونید به این فیلد دسترسی پیدا کنید.

----------


## کم حوصله

> علاوه بر این با استفاده از اندیس صفر هم میتونید به این فیلد دسترسی پیدا کنید.


میشه یکم بیشتر در این مورد توضیح بدید؟؟  :wink:  :mrgreen: 

مرسی

----------


## Abbas Arizi

منظورم اینه که وقتی اون رکوردست یا Dataset یا DataReader رو باز کردید بدون این که از نام اون استفاده کنید، شماره اندیس اون رو بنویسید (که صفر هست) مثلا به جای این که بنویسید Field("Price") بنویسید Field(0).
چیز خاصی نبود.

----------


## کم حوصله

منظورت اینجوریه ؟؟؟

Select Sum&#40;0&#41; as FieldName from personel

یا اینجوریه ؟؟؟

Select Sum&#40;price&#41; as 0 from personel

یا اینکه اینجوری 


Select Sum&#40;price&#41; from personel
text1.text=filde&#40;0&#41;

----------


## Abbas Arizi

همون آخری. :wink:

----------


## کم حوصله

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 
مرسی آقای عریزی  :wink:   :mrgreen:

----------


## zehs_sha

خیلی متشکرم اقای عریضی  :lol:

----------


## کم حوصله

> مرسی آقای عریزی





> خیلی متشکرم اقای عریضی


 :shock:  :shock: 
آقای arizi کدومش درسته؟؟؟؟
عریزی 
یا 
عریضی؟؟؟؟
 :oops:  :oops:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

هر جور راحتی :mrgreen:  :cry:

----------


## کم حوصله

:shock:  :shock: 
 :oops:  :oops: 
این امضا تازه اضافه کردید یا قبلا هم بود و من ندیدم  :cry:



> عباس عریضی


واقعا من شرمنده ام  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

من از همون اول این امضا رو اینجا گذاشتم که ملت این فامیلی عتیقه من رو اشتباه نکنن. :cry: 
ولی مهم نیست. :wink:  :lol:

----------


## کم حوصله

> من از همون اول این امضا رو اینجا گذاشتم که ملت این فامیلی عتیقه من رو اشتباه نکنن.


بابا شرمنده من که عذر خواهی کردم چرا کتکم می زنی دیگه ؟؟؟  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

ما بیجا میکنیم شما رو بزنیم کم حوصله جان. من اون جمله رو در جواب سوال شما نوشتم که گفتید از اول بوده یا الان گذاشتی منظور این بود که از اول بوده و منظور خاصی نداشتم. اصلا این چیزا برای من اهمیتی نداره.
دیگه بی خیال. :wink:

----------

